# Question of ultrasound report at 6.6weeks



## hippichic1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there,

I hope someone can answer my question.  I had a transvaginal ultrasound last week at 6.6 weeks (if taking LMP account but I had DEIVF).  The sonographer said she was happy with everything.  It showed I'm expecting twins and I'm over the moon.  The scan also showed 2 heartbeats.  She said on the day that both measursed the same size.

I received the report in post today from the scan.  It says Twin 1 measures at 8.4mm and fetal heartbeat of 150 BPM and Twin 2 measures at 7.7mm and heartbeat 145B PM.  The summary of ultrasound findings states: multiple pregnancy which is dichorionic diamiotic (non - identical).  However, I am worried about the Diagnosis at the end.  It says Fetus 1: Viable intruterine pregnancy, size  consistent with dates but there is no mention of Fetus 2.  I am worried that this means the 2nd twin is not viable  I'm so confused.  Please help.

Thanks,

Hippichic

xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it's just unfortunate wording, it basically means that the pregnancy is viable, not just one fetus, it all sounds good!  Congratulations!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hippichic1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I just want to say a BIG thank you for your reply.  It really put me at ease about everything and to further confirm that things are OK I got a call from the sonographer who performed the scan today to confirm what you had already said last night.  You are an angel.

Thank you so much.

Lots of love,

Hippichic
xxxx


----------

